# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Looking at yourself in the mirror while dreaming...

## killamanjaro

Ever done it? This happened to me a few nights ago in a non-lucid dream, and to tell you the truth it scared me shitless. I looked at myself in the mirror and i said to myself 
 "Oh my god i'm alive"  and i got the most unbelievable disturbing feeling i have ever felt. I cant even begin to describe it, it was like i felt what it was like to die or something (or even being born). I literally woke up screaming and it even scares me right now thinking about it. Anyone know what im talking about?

----------


## l3xicon

edited

----------


## X

The first time that I was actually able to control myself in a dream was a direct result of looking at myself in a mirror. Before that, I would try to convince others in my dreams that they were just a part of a dream but could never control my movement in dreams. As soon as I got a good look at myself in a mirror, it triggered something. I usually look much different in a mirror, but I still recognize the reflection as mine.

----------


## kafine

I don't remember ever having a dream with a mirror in it, but y'know what... I sometimes get that feeling when I look at REAL mirrors. 

The sudden realisation that.. woah, that's _really_ me... it's diconcerting.

----------


## Middlerun

One of my first LDs was triggered by seeing myself in the mirror and noticing that the reflection was wrong. But I've never been scared or disconcerted by it for any reason, as far as I can remember.

That is a very weird story, killamanjaro!

----------


## Lucky27

If I look into a mirror when I'm dreaming, I look a little different than actually do. I usually look a lot younger. But like X said, i still recognize the reflection as my own.

----------


## Nugget75

I looked at myself in a mirror in one of my dreams, and the reflection was exactly as it should be. When I woke up I was quite amazed at how accuratley my subconcious knew what my face looked like. I always thought it would change or be incorrect, but as I remember it was perfect. 
   No scary thoughts or fear though. I don't know what that stems from, never heard of it before.

----------


## Wildman

Tried it twice in LDs, first time was pretty weird. I was in normal clothes, but my face was pretty zombie-like, I looked exhausted and my eyes were practically closed, although I could see fine in the dream. I tried to open them more, but the reflection barely changed at all, and eventually I just walked off. The second time though, everything looked pretty normal.

----------


## Enigma13

I'm a little scared to look into the mirror too, but I'll probably do it at some point anyway. I'm most worried that my face will be totally deformed.

----------


## Neruo

I once saw myself in a mirror. It happend 2 times... Both times I wasn't really paying attention, but I looked rather normal <=/ 

But then again, It wern't really vivid dreams.

----------


## nearlyheadless

I looked in a mirror once, in a LD, and it was in a dark bathroom, with this glowing light bulb placed so I could only see the mirror and it was kind of dim, and creepy. I leaned in to see my face (I'm nearsighted, so I have to do that a lot in real life if I'm not wearing my glasses) and suddenly my eyes turned black and my mouth was open and full of sharp, crowded, disgusting teeth, and it was really disturbing and I was so startled I shifted into a completely different dream. I think maybe the reason it happened is that I read somewhere, that looking into a mirror when you're dreaming can be really scary, and should be avoided, and so - since I was lucid - I was actually thinking about it as I leaned closer, so my imagination probably just fed on that idea.. Either way it was terrifying.

----------


## Arch

I see my reflection, I guess is what you expect to see, mirrors have been used in horror films for along time and for obvious reasons this rubs off on us.
Don't be scared, face the fear!

----------


## Olihudon0620

I remember doing this once in a FA. I went to the bathroom in front of the mirror, and half of my face was completely black and fucked up, the other half was normal. Then I woke up, and I still remember the image very clearly. I try to avoid mirrors in dreams when I can now.

----------

